# Digital fork thermometers



## roadfix (Aug 18, 2008)

I need a new thermometer.  As instant read thermometers, are these fork thermometers any good?


----------



## GB (Aug 18, 2008)

They are trash. The probe that goes into the food is very wide so it leaves you with a gaping hole for all your juice to leak out of. At least that is true of the ones I have seen.


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 18, 2008)

I had one - not accurate - so agree with GB!!


----------



## roadfix (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!  

I'll get the conventional digital probe type, or one with a wired probe.  Is one type better than the other for instant reading?


----------



## GB (Aug 18, 2008)

I am not sure what you mean by conventional digital probe. Do you mean just the stick type with a digital readout?

how much of an issue is money? If you do not mind spending a pretty penny then get a Thermopen. They are about $90, but are very accurate and very fast.

If that is too much to spend (and most people would think it is) then I really like the Polder probe thermometers (the kind where the probe is attached by a wire).


----------



## roadfix (Aug 18, 2008)

GB said:


> I am not sure what you mean by conventional digital probe. Do you mean just the stick type with a digital readout?



Yes, the stick type w/readout on top.

I love quality gadgets so I don't mind spending the extra money.  Thanks for that link.


----------



## GB (Aug 18, 2008)

If you don't mind spending the $ then get the Thermopen. It is the best thermometer I have ever owned. The probe is very narrow so you can take multiple readings and not worry about gaping holes in your meat.

The stick type and probe (with wire) type are designed to do different things. the probe with wire you stick in the meat and leave the entire cooking time. This is great for large roast when you want to continually monitor the temp and don't want to have to keep opening and closing the oven or grill and keep jabbing your food.

The stick type of good for other things where you do not need to continually monitor the temp. It is good to have both, but you can get away with one.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 18, 2008)

I just bought this.  America's Test Kitchen recently rated it their top choice for this type of thermometer.  Not in the same class as the Thermopen, but more affordable at about $18.  They liked it because it is accurate and fastest of the group.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the additional replies and link!
 I ended up ordering the less expensive CND stick thermometer mentioned above among other items, including a CND oven thermometer from cheftools.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes. But did you order a microplane, too?


----------



## roadfix (Aug 18, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Yes. But did you order a microplane, too?



No, I already have a good one...........in my hobby/crafts tool box....


----------



## Kingdaddy (Aug 21, 2008)

This one is quite cheep ($11.99 Wal-Mart), cheaply built, but works and I consider it disposable at that price.  The batteries almost cost more (4-AAA).  It is wireless though so you can put the display in your pocket and read it through-out the house and it has a “Taste Alarm” and timer.
 
Not bad for the price, if it breaks I’ll just buy another one and it has a built in flashlight.


----------

